# Sb 900 Second Hand or Sb 700 Brand new



## RyanRodrigues (May 5, 2012)

Hi,

I am pretty new to photography and have not yet tried flash except with the built in flash.

I am saving up money for a flash which should hopefully be a month or two months from now.

The main pictures i would want to take is of Streets ( buildings structures), Portraits  and flowers.  Since the inclusion of the Sb910 the SB 900's price has dropped and are available in good condition for only 50$ more than a SB 700 Brand new.  Since the Sb 700 has those Hard colored filters for fluorescent light etc it seems attractive. but if i were to use 70-210 Full frame  lens at its max zoom of 210mm on a DX camera its i think close to 260mm ? since the Sb 700 zoom only to 120mm will i loose light and would it be better to get a sb900 ( the only reason i am worried about the sb900 is that the gels i have heard melt, but i have also seen on Ebay the hard Nikon SZ-2FL Fluorescent Filter for SB900 SB910 Flash Guns - 4978) so can those be used ? 

Or am i just thinking wrong and maybe i need second hand sb600/800 ? 

I use a D7000 now and don't intend to go full frame for at-least a year or more.


----------



## jake337 (May 5, 2012)

Will you be battling the sun?


----------



## RyanRodrigues (May 5, 2012)

Yes to some extent, though id very much try to use the natural light to an advantage, but some times these buildings have dark spots in between and the shadows steal some of artwork in the masonry etc.


----------



## Kerbouchard (May 5, 2012)

I like the SB800 and I usually pick one up when I see one at a good price.  As far as using it to light up a building, well, that's not what speedlights are made for.  I think you might find some difficult using a speedlight for your stated purpose.  Most times, if it is a building and you are battling shadows or light, you aren't there at the right time of day.

With a smaller subject, you can take a photo in just about any lighting conditions with a little thought and appropriate modifiers.  For a building, or a landscape for that matter, you need to be there when the light is right.

I would still recommend an SB800 over your other choices, but I wouldn't count on it to light up a building.


----------



## RyanRodrigues (May 5, 2012)

Kerbouchard said:


> I like the SB800 and I usually pick one up when I see one at a good price.  As far as using it to light up a building, well, that's not what speedlights are made for.  I think you might find some difficult using a speedlight for your stated purpose.  Most times, if it is a building and you are battling shadows or light, you aren't there at the right time of day.
> 
> With a smaller subject, you can take a photo in just about any lighting conditions with a little thought and appropriate modifiers.  For a building, or a landscape for that matter, you need to be there when the light is right.
> 
> I would still recommend an SB800 over your other choices, but I wouldn't count on it to light up a building.



Thanks Kerbouchard,  I understand what you mean, I wasn't going to light up the building,  but sometimes no matter what time of the day you go, the sun is always behind the building and maybe some times of the year it may be overhead ( i guess that's the time i should be ready for it - patience, timing and doing my homework i guess is order of the day.) Can the flash in that occasion at-least help a wee bit if it was around a maximum 35feet away ?  or By placing the Speed light closer to the structure and using CLS mode ?

btw the sb800 are cheaper by around 100 $ than a brand new Sb700 and more powerful, as well i can save some money, thanks for that tip.


----------



## Ballistics (May 5, 2012)

RyanRodrigues said:


> btw the sb800 are cheaper by around 100 $ than a brand new Sb700 and more powerful, as well i can save some money, thanks for that tip.



Where have you seen a SB800 for $195?

From my research, Used SB800s go for about $50 more than a brand new SB700.


----------



## RyanRodrigues (May 5, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> RyanRodrigues said:
> 
> 
> > btw the sb800 are cheaper by around 100 $ than a brand new Sb700 and more powerful, as well i can save some money, thanks for that tip.
> ...



Here in Singapore one is selling it for 350Sg$  Nikon SB800 Flash | eBay http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Nikon-SB...2?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_216&hash=item1c26ad3118where as the Sb 700 goes for around 440 Sg$ new

Also Ebay has them for 171us $ + 40US$ shipping  http://www.ebay.com.sg/itm/Nikon-SB...pt=Digital_Camera_Flashes&hash=item25700e861a


----------



## Mach0 (May 5, 2012)

I would get the sb900 over the sb700. If the sb800 can be had for a good deal, I'd consider that one too.


----------



## Ballistics (May 5, 2012)

RyanRodrigues said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > RyanRodrigues said:
> ...



No, that's not how ebay works. The current bid is $171 with 4 days of bidding left. That will be @ $300, guaranteed
These are auctions, not "Buy-It-Now" prices.


----------



## RyanRodrigues (May 5, 2012)

Ballistics said:


> RyanRodrigues said:
> 
> 
> > Ballistics said:
> ...



Correct I was refering to the one i had seen which is a Buy now price of around 350 SG$  ( 281US$)  so for me thats still cheaper by 100SG$ than a New SB 700 Which retails for nothing less than 430-440 SG$.

I am in singapore at the moment so quoting Singapore price differences.

I am sure if you look you will get lucky with something that meets your budget. Cheers Mate.


----------



## Ballistics (May 5, 2012)

RyanRodrigues said:


> Ballistics said:
> 
> 
> > RyanRodrigues said:
> ...



Oh so your saying S$100 not US dollars. Either way, that's not the average price for an SB800. That's a local pick up so if I were you I would jump on that.


----------

